# G3 Reveverend Tele/AT ski and binding



## rnstphns (Apr 26, 2005)

Brand new never been binded G3 Reverend skis with G3 targa tele bindings . 170 cm 126-93-114 great dill both together only 450.00


----------



## bobcook (Aug 11, 2007)

Are these boards still available?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

sumbitch, here we go. I think this post is the official start of winter...


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

*praise ullr*

interested if you still got them. i'm in silver plume, work in denver. [email protected]. used bindings, new skis? darren


----------

